# energy drinks



## loudmouthrjw (Jun 1, 2012)

I seem to feel an almost burning sensation in my stomach after drinking energy drinks and sometimes even nausea. Is this common among ibs sufferers?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, those drinks are a bit of a chemical cocktail; there could be several ingredients which are irritating you. But most likely the culprits are either Caffeine or high-fructose corn syrup. For an energy boost I rely on a handful of nuts and plain green tea.


----------



## brigidunphy (Jun 21, 2012)

i agree with korga, energy drinks are like chemical cocktails. i dont have IBS but sometimes when i take energy drinks it bothers my stomach especially on an empty stomachBrigid P. Dunphy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Energy drinks usually contain way too much sugar and can actually aggravate Diarrhea. I would just drink water or at the least cut the energy drink in half with water.


----------

